# Aristocraft CRE 57078 non plug and play adapter



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I am after the Aristo CRE 57078 board for simpler hooking up of Revolution boards to non plug and play locos.
I have looked everywhere and no one seems to have stock. Are there any members who might have a spare two or three?


Mike


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike, 

We manufacture the same PNP socket. Check out this link: http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/?page_id=636 Then scroll down to the RailLinx PNP adaptor. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Rick
This looks like a good alternative.
Do you have a distributor/retailer over here in UK?
I only ask as to ship them from The States ...... board is $32, once the shipping and then 20% import tax is put on (based on of the item value PLUS the shipping on anything that totals more than $25), it is going to reach nigh on $50 or more.
This is not being critical of your product or its price, but more so, our punitive taxes!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike, 

Right know we do not, but hopefully soon we will? Who would you recommend? Email me at [email protected] 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

